# New Management for Cumbres and Toltec?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I read a small piece that the Cumbers and Toltec is getting new Management come the first of the year

Anyone got any input on this

JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah...American Heritage Railroads is taking over. They run the Durango and Silverton and several other tourist RRs. There are videos on YouTube of the board meetings where their plans were discussed. 

AHR discusses changes to the C&TS


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You can find _tons _of info on the Narrow Gauge Dead Goat Saloon (but be careful!! It gets pretty deep in there!) and on the Narrow Gauge Discussion Forum.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike thanks for the video .My wife and another couple will be coming out to ride the c&ts in may along with a few other rail roads. We rode the c&ts two years ago but did not get to do the whole ride because of train problems. I hope the toltec has a better selection of metal signs and other stuff to buy. Anyway we are looking to have a great eight days of train rides and sight seeing.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

WHOA! What is this gonna' mean for the 'Friends of the C&T'? They've been doing the yeoman's work on keeping that line going for the last several years, or more! And will the new organization have the same liberal attitude towards letting folks walk around the yard at Chamas? They sure have a different attitude on the Durango & Silverton -- "You're a tourist, so you gotta' stay on THAT side of the line!"

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate both lines. But it's always been fun to 'get your hands dirty' on the C&T! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not know what it will mean for the railfan, but there is a difference. The D&S is a privately owned railroad. The C&TS is a state owned (actually two states) railroad. For the traditional liability issues the D&S cannot afford to let people do something stupid and get hurt. The states have deeper pockets and do not seem to worry about it as much.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Has there been any reports of serious injury at the C&TS in the yards ?


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Great news. Another nice line that knows how to treat railfans gets taken over by the "suits". When I rode D&S five/six years ago they didn't even want you standing up in the coaches to get a look at the river rather than the rock wall just outside your window. I got the distinct impression I and the rest of the riders were only "tolerated" for the fare I paid. Will never go back. C&TS on the other hand treated you well and everyone on the trains I rode behaved responsibly. Adults will generally behave as adults if you treat them as adults ( I know, there are always exceptions). 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My Sister and I rode D&S twice. During Rail Fest. Be actually bought three tickets as the seat were rather small so we had space. We were on the end of the row. People moved about with no restriction. The conductors said nothing. How every the Yard was a different story. You could only enter the yard on one of their guided tours. I really enjoyed myself the times I was there. I would go back but I think my sister has had enough for riding trains. We also did the Goose ride. She really enjoyed that and so did I 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Of the trains my wife and I have ridden, the D&S is by far the best. We haven't rode the C&TS, but while I'm sure we'll enjoy the ride on our next trip out, I can't see it being any better. Maybe as good, but better? One thing to keep in mind though, we rode in D&S's Parlor car and we loved it.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Regarding access to the yard, i recall reading not too long ago that the yard will still be open, however there will be a fee based access instituted.

Now this is just a recollection from reading some website, which I can't find at the moment, so it should be treated as speculation for now. 

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The D&S and the C&TS both have their attributes. They are two different Rail Roads. I have not rode the C&TS yet. I hope to this summer. 

JJ


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By John J on 07 Dec 2011 07:38 PM 
The D&S and the C&TS both have their attributes. They are two different Rail Roads.


Now that both will have the same management, they won't be quite as different. 

I've never ridden either one, so I have no beef with either of them. But I have heard many people talk about the ease of access at C&TS, and the line's friendliness to railfans, and I think it's sad that this may end. 

One of the things I like about the Nevada Northern RR in Ely is that they are pretty easy-going about access.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary, I share your sentiments. I'm not happy about this turn of events, especially since I am a "Friend."


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't understand the "suspense" being expressed here. I've ridden both railroads...they're both great. I understand that one is privately owned and one is publicly owned. I knew the C&TS was in financial trouble...and that the states are grumping about paying the cost to operate the railroad...like what state has any extra money these days. So, hiring a company with apparently a good tourist railroad operations record seems prudent...like WAY MORE PRUDENT than letting the whole C&TS just go kaput from going broke.

The CEO of AHR gave a pretty good presentation I thought...and it was off the cuff. He's clearly comfortable talking about the possible. I would like nothing more than to see the C&TS succeed....so why the grumping? Is there some fundamental conflict between AHR and the Friends we don't understand here.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Like i said earlier in this post my wife and another couple will be coming out west to ride a few trains. We have rode c&ts,d&s and gt loop. We told the other couple how you could walk the yard at c&ts and get some great pictures and talk with the train operators hope that will be the case when we will be their. Both trains are great rides. The only thing we will do differently is we will take the bus back to our starting points. Does anyone know if Silverton still has dirt streets we thought was cool.


----------

